# Samba43 on FreebBSD10.2/ZFS



## hashime (Feb 25, 2016)

I recently switched from running Windows as a DC to samba4.3 on ZFS.
Unfortunately I am not able to create new GPOs, error message is "Incorrect Parameter" (translated from German, actual wording might be different).

I think it may have to do with the ACL on zfs.
ACL settings are like this:

```
zroot/ROOT/default  aclmode   passthrough  inherited from zroot
zroot/ROOT/default  aclinherit  passthrough    inherited from zroot
```
`mount` shows this:

```
zroot/ROOT/default on / (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
```
Domain was provisioned with the --use-ntvfs option, since it would not work otherwise.
`samba-tool ntacl sysvolcheck` returns the following error:

```
ERROR(<type 'exceptions.TypeError'>): uncaught exception - (87, 'Attribute not found')
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/__init__.py", line 175, in _run
    return self.run(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/ntacl.py", line 249, in run
    lp)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 1733, in checksysvolacl
    direct_db_access)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 1684, in check_gpos_acl
    domainsid, direct_db_access)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 1645, in check_dir_acl
    direct_db_access=direct_db_access, service=SYSVOL_SERVICE)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/ntacls.py", line 73, in getntacl
    xattr.XATTR_NTACL_NAME)
```
`samba-tool ntacl sysvolreset` returns this:

```
ERROR(<class 'samba.provision.ProvisioningError'>): uncaught exception - ProvisioningError: Your filesystem or build does not support posix ACLs, which s3fs requires.  Try the mounting the filesystem with the 'acl' option.
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/__init__.py", line 175, in _run
    return self.run(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/ntacl.py", line 218, in run
    lp, use_ntvfs=use_ntvfs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 1558, in setsysvolacl
    raise ProvisioningError("Your filesystem or build does not support posix ACLs, which s3fs requires.  "
```
I am at a loss here, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## spanglefox (Jan 7, 2017)

You have to have a look at some of the Samba 4 documentation. It is muted that ntvfs will be removed in favour of s3fs. Yesterday I had to downgrade to Samba 4.2 as 4.3 & 4.4 reported that --use-ntvfs was not a valid option during domain provision. 

Reportedly there is an option along the likes of --use-ntvfs-fileserver during provision but have not had success with such.

I was about to post a separate thread regarding ntvfs and ZFS. As it would appear on initial testing s3fs is very difficult\incompatible with ZFS,


----------

